# NetworkManager 1.0.6 broken with openconnect MTU settings

## ppwaskie

I recently updated my networkmanager install from 1.0.2-r1 to 1.0.6 in portage.  Once that happened, my openconnect VPN adapter failed to set the MTU when connecting to what was negotiated with the gateway.  I was getting these failures:

```

Sep 10 17:31:25 fawkes openconnect[12978]: SIOCSIFMTU: Operation not permitted

```

The MTU on the tun device, vpn0, would default to 1500 bytes, where it normally sits around 1406.  This was causing ssh connections to fail, and other TCP traffic to be unpredictable.  I could force the MTU with ifconfig back to 1406, and that would alleviate the issue until I reconnected the VPN.

Downgrading back to net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.2-r1 fixed the issue.  My tun device, vpn0, now properly sets its VPN from what was negotiated with the VPN gateway.

Any additional info I can provide please let me know.

----------

## poncho

this sounds like https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559908

----------

## ppwaskie

Yes, that is the bug.  Thanks for posting that, I couldn't find it when poking around.  Cheers.

----------

## Pednick

I just installed gnome systemd and the networkmanager isn't appearing, the network seems to work but there's no icon on top.

Is this the same bug?

----------

## ppwaskie

No, the bug is when connecting to a VPN, the MTU isn't getting set correctly based on what is negotiated with the VPN gateway.

It sounds like you might need to install gnome-extra/nm-applet if you haven't already.

----------

## Pednick

 *ppwaskie wrote:*   

> No, the bug is when connecting to a VPN, the MTU isn't getting set correctly based on what is negotiated with the VPN gateway.
> 
> It sounds like you might need to install gnome-extra/nm-applet if you haven't already.

 

No, it's installed, networkmanager doesn't appear in the processes, I must have made some mistake

during the install, need to figure out what.

----------

## kikko

@Pednick: have you enabled the NetworkManager service at start time? 

You can follow this wiki for reference: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager#Starting_and_Enabling_the_Service

@ppwaskie: I've run in a similar problem using openconnect from NM... Have you already tried with openconnect from command line?

Regards

----------

## ppwaskie

@kikko: yes, if I have NetworkManager 1.0.6 installed, but connect using the command line with openconnect (thus eliminating NetworkManager from the equation) then the VPN works fine.

----------

## Pednick

Nevermind I found out I just had to add this:

root #systemctl enable NetworkManager

Thanks kikko, I just saw your reference after I posted, I found

it in that same place, thank you for your help.  :Smile: 

----------

